# Free male fancy rats!



## caitcsy (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello there!

I live in TORONTO and I have two male fancy rats about a year and a half old, and I need to give them away as soon as possible since I will be going abroad for schooling, and can no longer take care of them. I know I can surrender them to the Humane Society or some sort, but I do not want to do that. I want them to be given to a loving and caring family that will care for the rats.

I will also include the cage (including the wheel, an water dispenser and water dispenser holder), some food and some bedding for FREE. 

The rats I have are very healthy and I have had no medical issues with them before, and they are both very friendly in nature and love human contact. 

If you are interested, let me know as soon as possible. I would like to get rid of them by this THURSDAY! 


Thank you, 

Caitlin


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You might want to post on Rat Shack instead of on here as there aren't that many Torontonians on this forum. I think that I am the only one?

Are you leaving this weekend is that why the Thursday deadline?

Do you have pics of the boys, that always helps "sell" them to people. They see a pic and can imagine them in their lives whereas its too easy to skim over text ads.


----------



## caitcsy (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## caitcsy (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes! i am leaving Friday morning and that is why I need to give them away by Thursday!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

caitcsy said:


> Yes! i am leaving Friday morning and that is why I need to give them away by Thursday!


Where are you in Toronto?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am a rescue home, not a pet home. My babies all get hammocks, toys, big cages, vet care when needed but not as much Out time as I would like. You can see my posts.
Why did you wait until this week to try to rehome them? 

Btw I wouldn't need any of your supplies, just the boys, if I do end up taking them in. I have a nice big spare cage right now.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

These rats have been SAVED.

A friend of mine took them in, they both had terrible lice, one boy had the most horrible URI but should be fine with the antibiotics the vet gave, but the other boy came to her with a recent BROKEN LEG. He was in pain and it was a terrible break high up near his hip. He has been given pain meds and an anti-inflammatory and it should heal but he will walk funny all his life.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

ughhh, people.  glad to hear they're in good hands now.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, I'm glad they are atleast in good hands now...


----------

